# Sue for Lost Tips



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Lawsuits brought by Uber drivers to recover the tips they should have received and reimbursement for expenses. http://uberlawsuit.com/ - a solicitation from a particular firm (I'm NOT getting anything from), but contains useful info.

And other driver lawsuits against Uber.http://money.cnn.com/2016/08/11/technology/uber-lawsuits/


----------



## renod babek (Feb 10, 2016)

Uber have said its safer not to tip the drivers as you will have no need to carry cash therefore you won't get robbed! 
How cool is that?


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

renod babek said:


> Uber have said its safer not to tip the drivers as you will have no need to carry cash therefore you won't get robbed!
> How cool is that?


These same people carrying no cash are going to clubs and tipping waiters, bartenders, Valet Parkers and bouncers.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

And some of them are waiters, bartenders, valet parkers, bouncers etc. I hereby give every U & L driver a kudo for printing up homemade paper 5 STARS and leaving it for them as a token of your appreciation. Make different denominations of them. That way, they will feel special when they get 10 STARS.
Good Day.


----------



## Drew1986 (Feb 6, 2017)

All the more reason to have the ability to tip on the app..


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Drew1986 said:


> All the more reason to have the ability to tip on the app..


And if you say that to Travis he will say, "Well....." and will go around in circles.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> These same people carrying no cash are going to clubs and tipping waiters, bartenders, Valet Parkers and bouncers.


yep......like they they pay the cover charge by credit card at most clubs....too many people are trained by Uber to use the credit card and no cash as an excuse....


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

You heard it here first. Type in history of Uber video and go to 5:15 in the video and listen for a moment. Travis literally says it's all included when asked about tipping.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> You heard it here first. Type in history of Uber video and go to 5:15 in the video and listen for a moment. Travis literally says it's all included when asked about tipping.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


>


Give me some credit man.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Give me some credit man.


----------

